
Amazon Is Selling Cheap, Real-Time Facial Recognition Technology to Cops - dsr12
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/3k4dq5/amazon-rekognition-facial-recognition-cops-body-cameras
======
draugadrotten
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17126150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17126150)

